# Did anything ever happen in Taur-Im-Duinath?



## Link (Dec 5, 2002)

You know where I'm talking about. That huge forest area in the south of Beleriand. Does anything ever take place there? I mean, it's way bigger than Doriath, and I never hear of anything or anyone going there or anything. Anyone care to shed some light on what went on there?


----------



## Ithrynluin (Dec 5, 2002)

As far as I know, no! nothing happened there at all.
I like that forest very much, I think it's full of mysteries and adventure.  Also, I guess it could be similar to Eryn Lasgalen.


----------



## Ancalagon (Dec 5, 2002)

> Orcs first came down in force, and broke the starlit peace of Beleriand; and upon that hill Maedhros dwelt after the great defeat. But south of the Andram, between Sirion and Gelion, was a wild land of tangled forest in which no folk went, save here and there a few Dark Elves wandering; Taur-im-Duinath it was named, the Forest between the Rivers.



Not much by the sounds of it, but i'll keep looking

_Upon further research, a few references are made in 'The Later Quenta Silmarillion, regarding the wording used by Tolkien, at least in the published edition. However, there is nothing more other than that contained in the quote I have given._


----------

